# Repairing Knock Down Finish



## chrisd0608 (Jan 21, 2011)

ToolNut said:


> Scrap around it removing present texture apprx 5"or6" make a hot patch skim then a can of knockdown from big box store with adjustable nozzle. practice on piece of scrap. use short bursts, prime paint. Use hot mud for patch, done 2hours.:thumbup:




Too funny that you said this.... I did exactly what you describe above after a few hours of Fn around with the wall and not being happy with what I was doing. 

Hot patch, skim, can of knockdown... problem solved. Thanks everyone for your help :thumbup:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I have a special sea sponge I use for the really small repairs. Works perfectly. :thumbsup:


Reminds me of a time or two I used crumbled up newspaper and/or plastic bag to try and match an existing texture. Turned out pretty good for someone that barely had a clue and nothing else to work with.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

chrisd0608 said:


> Too funny that you said this.... I did exactly what you describe above after a few hours of Fn around with the wall and not being happy with what I was doing.
> 
> Hot patch, skim, can of knockdown... problem solved. Thanks everyone for your help :thumbup:


Did you prime and paint it yet?


----------

